# SUCHE Rolle der auferstehung



## Slayf3x (8. März 2012)

Hallo ich suche eine rolle :

SOllte Horde sein auf eine Vollen-Normalen Server 

EInfach eine PN an mich ,P


----------



## Slayf3x (8. März 2012)

push gerne auch auf Frostwolf


----------



## Midnightboy (8. März 2012)

hast eine pn


----------

